# hx100v vs hs20 exr or any better superzoom



## compsavvy (Jun 25, 2011)

I am looking for a good superzoom camera and have shortlisted fujifilm hs20exr and sony hx100v. Any suggestions??
Also, can anybody suggest some shop in delhi/ncr which can give a good price??


----------



## Sounava (Jun 25, 2011)

Go for the Panasonic FZ45. Pretty much the best VFM product out there.


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Go for the Panasonic FZ45. Pretty much the best VFM product out there.



or the FZ47 may be?


----------

